# Update on "da goils"



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Got Squeaky and Shadow from the downtown Chicago Anti-Cruelty Society on Dec. 10. Here's some of what's been happening.

-- Both girls had upper respiratory infections. Daily lysine doses cleared that up.

-- We went around on food. Settled on Royal Canin Adult Instinctive. Highest protein, lowest carbs of all I surveyed -- but not cheap! 

-- The girls were overweight. They've been on a diet, and are losing weight at a good pace.

-- Had four weekly incidents of poop outside the box. It was a clear indication that somebody wasn't happy. Changed the litter to unscented A&H Super Scoop, and got an additional long deep litter box (an under-bed storage box). To counteract Squeaky's apparent constipation, she gets Miralax. To see if she's using the box, she gets... crayon shavings! It's been three weeks without an incident. But I can't see the shavings in the feces.

-- There's at least one fight a day. Can't tell if they're playing or not. Have two Feliway dispensers going, and Squeaky gets a calming treat every day. The vet wants me to try to videotape what happens before the fight starts. Yeah, right. Either my phone (with camera) isn't handy, or I'm not quick enough.

-- Shadow gets me up (much earlier than I would like) by climbing on the bed, head-butting me, purring in my ear, and poking my chin with her paw.

-- We do have fun. Shadow helps me get dressed every morning, by sitting on my clothes. She also flops on the floor so I can rub her tummy. They both pass the time in a sunny, large living room window.

Here's a recent happening, which went to the vet in an email.

Subject was: Squeaky is a smart one

She is sitting on a table next to a tumbler turned on its side. It recently contained chocolate milk. She's engaged in sliding her paw into the foam remaining on the side of the tumbler, then licking the foam off her paw. She's been at it enthusiastically for about ten minutes. I expect she'll stop only when there's nothing left to reach. 

When I saw how she licked the foam off the upright tumbler, I couldn't resist turning on its side. She did the rest. 

Other than that, nothing's new at Domus Felis. Nothing outside the box. No visible crayon shavings. An occasional fight, which I never catch in time.

-- harv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Harv, Love the update! Some pics of these two would be awesome!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

There are some here:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/1608930-post33.html


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

harv said:


> -- We do have fun. Shadow helps me get dressed every morning, by sitting on my clothes.


LOL! This literally made me laugh out loud! You've got an assistant too, I see. The minute I put a piece of clothing on the bed - especially if it's a sweater, Celia materializes on top of it. Trying to convince her that it would look better on me, without getting pulls on it from her claws, is challenging...

How old are your girls?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are so cute!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

spirite said:


> LOL! This literally made me laugh out loud! You've got an assistant too, I see. The minute I put a piece of clothing on the bed - especially if it's a sweater, Celia materializes on top of it. Trying to convince her that it would look better on me, without getting pulls on it from her claws, is challenging...
> 
> How old are your girls?


Squeaky (mom) is seven; Shadow (daughter) is five.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Just looked at the photos you'd posted. They are stunning girls, and their coats are gorgeous. Do you have any difficulty telling them apart? Occasionally, I can't tell between my two, and their coats and markings are different...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like you three are settling into a good routine and the ladies are training you well!

I'm so glad you followed up. I was wondering how you three were doing!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

spirite said:


> Just looked at the photos you'd posted. They are stunning girls, and their coats are gorgeous. Do you have any difficulty telling them apart? Occasionally, I can't tell between my two, and their coats and markings are different...


Those are photos taken before they got their new collars. Squeaky has a blue one with paw prints on it. Shadow's is black, with "Cat Princess" and little tiaras on it. They're flexible and breakaway, so if they get caught on something, the collar will break. The old ones were leather -- the shelter provided them. Not a good idea.

Aside from the collars, Squeaky's face is round; Shadow's is more wedge-shaped. Squeaky's coat is somewhat rougher than Shadow's. And their personalities are quite different: Squeaky is cautious and tentative. It's as if she's thinking about whether to do something or not. Shadow is impulsive and jumps into things.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Sounds like you three are settling into a good routine and the ladies are training you well!
> 
> I'm so glad you followed up. I was wondering how you three were doing!


Thanks, MowMow. It's been a little hectic around here. I've thought about posting from time to time, but something always came up. I'll skip the details about the flooded bathroom and the soaked carpet.


----------

